# Newbie meet up tonight at Baristi Bar at 9 pm



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello all!

How about a newbie meet up then?

Who would be keen for tonight at Baristi Bar at 9 pm?

Here are the details: Barasti Bar in Jumeirah, Dubai - MyDubaiInfo.com

Let me know if you're keen. If I get some takers, I'll head along - I don't want to be a nigel no-friends!

And if you're interested in coming along, look for the blonde haired, blue eyed guy in the blue shirt, er... brown pants, trying to order a Coopers Beer.

Feel free to PM me for a mobile number!

Cheers and beers.

Alex


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HI Alex and welcome to the forum,

Good on you for actually taking the initiative to organise something rather than posting non stop about how you want to meet people but taking a passive attitude about it and waiting for others to organise something 

I think Barasti is now charging cover after certain time, you may want to post the info here.


----------



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> HI Alex and welcome to the forum,
> 
> Good on you for actually taking the initiative to organise something rather than posting non stop about how you want to meet people but taking a passive attitude about it and waiting for others to organise something
> 
> I think Barasti is now charging cover after certain time, you may want to post the info here.


Cheers.

I have a few takers already, so it think that we'll have a good time!

Hope to catch a few of you there.

Alex.


----------



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, let's aim to meet up on the beach side. If there a bar there we could make that the focal point? Something like that.

I'll be there, hanging around a bit early. Also feel free to PM me for mobile phone number details.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i want to meet people from different cultures, origins and colors


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jander, go and play at the lounge please


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

why are you destroying my dreams  

ok back to topic!


----------



## apexjay (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Guys..!! 'twas great meeting up with all of you last night. Had to leave a bit early unexpectedly though due to some unforeseen circumstances. Anyways, I am sure we'll be meeting soon again. 

Thanks Alex...for organizing a wonderful event!

Cheers
AJ


----------



## Skybluethinking (Apr 8, 2011)

No worries, AJ.

Yep, cracking night was had by all, I think.

I'll be keen to do it again sometime soon. Maybe even grab dinner first?

Cheers,

Alex


----------

